# Pensacola FL



## Kamac (Oct 13, 2019)

Been a member now for almost a year but haven't had much time to browse the site. Just bought a Hobie Power Skiff & will need to re-do the transom, or pay someone else to do it. I have no fiberglass skills, but am enjoying reading about other transom repairs!


----------



## Kamac (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey man, I’m in Pensacola too.

Take it by Elton Bowling...he’s super good and will give you lots of free advice. He helped me out big time with some repairs...I did the glass and fairing, and they finished it and shot new gel coat.


----------



## B8duncan (Aug 15, 2019)

60hertz said:


> Hey man, I’m in Pensacola too.
> 
> Take it by Elton Bowling...he’s super good and will give you lots of free advice. He helped me out big time with some repairs...I did the glass and fairing, and they finished it and shot new gel coat.


I'm over here in Destin. Where is Elton Bowling at over there and do you think he could give me some advice on a custom center coffin box i'm looking to build some time soon?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

Elton Bowling is in Pensacola.

Theres also a guy named Faye Limbo that I’ve heard a lot of good about, he’s in Milton.


----------

